# Gary Fisher Presidio



## Ilikebikes2001 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone own or seen the new presidio? I have seen the pics on the trek website, but I'm curious if there are any owners. I like the idea of steel frame, but not too sure on the sliding drop-outs. I am trying to figure out if I want to get this or spend the couple extra bucks for my dream cx bike, the Van Dessel G&T. I will be using this bike mainly for cross, but I will be keeping it for a while and might get the occasional commuter use.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

oops, botched post..


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Presidio is pretty nice. It's not very light but most of the guys I know that have one really like it and use it for other riding besides CX. None of them have had any trouble with the dropouts and they're strong riders. If you want a pure race sled the Trek XO1 or 2 (or any of the nicer aluminum bikes out there) might be a better choice. You'd be starting with a lighter, stiffer frame.


----------



## Ilikebikes2001 (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah, I've looked at them, oddly enough, I have heard much about the trek xo series as it comes to cross. have you heard what the approx weight is on the presidio? I was thinking the ride of a good steel bike might make up for the weight, as I could stand to lose a couple of pounds myself, but I would be curious about the handling on the bikes compared. thanks for the reply


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Ilikebikes2001 said:


> yeah, I've looked at them, oddly enough, I have heard much about the trek xo series as it comes to cross. have you heard what the approx weight is on the presidio? I was thinking the ride of a good steel bike might make up for the weight, as I could stand to lose a couple of pounds myself, but I would be curious about the handling on the bikes compared. thanks for the reply


I have a 2009 Presidio. It is a 59cm and weight about 20.5 pounds. It is actually a nice bike. The steel frame is high quality and is very smooth. The Sram rival is ok, I just prefer the feel of Shimano. I am amazed how much the frame smooths out roughness. I primarily ride it on dirt forest service roads along with some pavement on some loops around my home. Actually, due to my road bike frame breaking, I put my road bike wheels and tires on it and am using it as my road bike until my frame replacement comes later this week. This lightened up the bike a little and I am surprised how well it does on the road.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

tellico climber said:


> I put my road bike wheels and tires on it and am using it as my road bike until my frame replacement comes later this week. This lightened up the bike a little and I am surprised how well it does on the road.


I really believe a cross bike is the perfect all-around bike. It's kind of a jack of all trades master of none. Which is fine by me.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I love the look of the 2011 Presidio. I have a Trek XO1 w/SRAM Force & Fulcrum 3 wheels.. it's 16lbs. I wish Fisher did a single speed version of the Presidio.... or at least a frameset.


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

Was going to buy the 2010 presidio but couldn't find any, the 2011 went up in price I think, so I went with a 2011 Kona Jake the Snake and will be switching the wheelset to some open pro's with ultegra hubs. Saved some coin and I got a reputable bike, won't be in until October though...bummer.


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't the Presidio what Trek came up with to replace the Lemond Poprad?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

max hammer said:


> Isn't the Presidio what Trek came up with to replace the Lemond Poprad?


Yes, exactly.

I was told the reason it's not made available as an F/S was they don't think they'd sell enough to warrant stocking them. There are two other less expensive bikes in the line (Lane and Erwin) that share the frame, might be good candidates for an S/S conversion.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

davidka said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> I was told the reason it's not made available as an F/S was they don't think they'd sell enough to warrant stocking them. There are two other less expensive bikes in the line (Lane and Erwin) that share the frame, might be good candidates for an S/S conversion.



My local LBS has a new 09 Presidio 56cm frameset in stock right now.


----------



## boxxer06 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Ordered One Today*

I ordered one today and was told they do not know when it will be available!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Boxxer: If it is a 2011, don't expect to see it before Nov/Dec.


----------

